

Chrome Disses Developers - marknadal
http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=33056

======
dmethvin
I actually think the Chrome guys are doing the right thing here. We got
everyone to agree that Ctrl-T should create a new tab, consistently, in all
browsers, and users should be able to depend on that behavior. If you need a
full app-like HTML experience with no interference from browser UI, use an
embedded rendering engine like PhoneGap.

------
daleharvey
What a silly title.

Keyboard shortcuts are a major pain in web applications, you are inside the
window manager with their shortcuts, the browser with their shortcuts, and the
web application with their own.

If your application has "tabs" then you want to use the standard tab
shortcuts, however the user may also want to use the browsers shortcuts (this
has annoyed me a lot in cloud9 which doesnt let me close the browser tab with
Ctrl+W)

I cant think of the best solution for this, I dont think chrome disabling
access to them is going to help much though, but I can see why they did it

------
pilif
Honestly, I think this is a good thing. It doesn't matter whether it's a
crappy script disabling the right mouse button for "copyright reasons" or an
equally crappy script thinking that it should disallow me opening a new page
or tab via the keyboard.

Neither behavior is acceptable and I consider it a very good feature of Chrome
that it gives control back to the user in that regard.

------
antimatter15
Chrome has every right to reserve certain key combinations. Chrome OS doesn't
have any function keys, so alt+f4 can't work, and Ctrl+W is really useful.
Likewise users expect that Ctrl+N and Ctrl+T do what's expected. Windows has
the right to reserve Alt+F4, Alt+Tab and Ctrl+Alt+Del and since browsers are
essentially operating systems now, they have the right to reserve certain key
combinations.

------
rbanffy
Actually, Google just tried to prevent developers from hijacking common key
combinations users want to be consistent between browsers.

I expect ^N to be "new window" regardless of the site I am visiting. If I had
an app that rewired it to mean something else, I'd file a bug.

------
yock
What isn't clear, but seems implied, is that Chrome developers have reserved
these shortcuts for use with Chrome itself. Google seems to place a high
importance on keyboard shortcuts for their applications. The list of shrotcuts
for GMail, for instance, is impressive. It would seem though that most of the
developers complaining on that bug report are using control+[key] to demarc
the border between editing and issuing commands. Google seems to make heavy
use of cursor focus to allow compound commands (press this key, then another
key) to demarc that same boundary. I'm not sure who is right or wrong, but I
can't blame Google for directing development along these lines to suit their
own purposes.

------
speckledjim
tldr = Chrome won't let js capture certain key combinations like Ctrl+T, to
provide a consistent usable experience for users.

A few developers are upset.

Personally, I applaud Chrome and think they made the right call. If I'm on a
web page, and press Ctrl+T, I want a new tab.

------
AlexC04
I started using Chrome _pretty much_ the day it came out. I don't know what
exactly drew me in, but something made me keep coming back to it.

Just a couple of days ago, Firefox 5 came out, and it's the same thing. I like
the new 'spaces' and 'pinning' of application tabs. Additionally they've
adopted the 'tabs on top' and a neat new 'firefox button' to eliminate the
dropdown menus. It's pretty slick.

Until Chrome comes out with these enhancements, I think I'm sticking with FF5.

Good thing too... I don't agree that this bug should be a "won't fix" ... so
now, in addition to having become drawn to FF5 anyways, I can feel smugly
superior for leaving :)

~~~
nrbafna
In Chrome too, you can pin tabs, the tab on top has been there since the start
and even the 'normal' menu style ditched in favor of single settings button.

~~~
AlexC04
Oh! I'd never noticed tab pinning in chrome. Thanks. I agree that the FireFox
is just copying chrome's style, but their "spaces" still gives them a slight
advantage in my mind.

If chrome adds a slick tab groups management system, I'd probably switch back
pretty quick. (it might not have been obvious, but the 'smugly superior'
comment was a joke)

------
j2d2j2d2
Overly dramatic title.

~~~
VMG
Agree. Wondering if this is enough reason to flag.

~~~
rbanffy
Doesn't look marknadal is an astroturfer. I think the simple feedback we are
giving is quite enough for him to adjust his attitude.

------
edw
The tone of the comments on the linked page are overwhelmingly shrill, angry,
hostile, and even conspiratorial e.g. "That makes this problem even more
cynical[sic]…" And the title of the HN submission ("Chrome Disses Developers")
is little better.

